# 13F in the 75th?



## RUBSUMLOTION (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey, I have a 13F op40 contract. I am wondering what FOs do in the regiment compared to regular Army. 
Are they trained with the 11Bs and learn room clearing, door kicking ect.?

Where are they during a fight? Are they upfront with the 11Bs? Are they attached to the snipers? Or do they linger in the back?

Once you complete RASP, 13F go to RTO school yes? Do they also get the chance to go JFO? What other related scools can they go to?

Now, this might be a dumb question but, Once in regiment can you apply for PRK laser eye surgery? I heard 75th Rangers are put at the top of the list.

These are just some questions that I couldn't really find anywhere else.
Thank you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 6, 2015)

You're wherever the LT is. That's usually at the front of things if your officer isn't a shitbag.

There's no RTO school, you're a FO and the radio is an inherent task. Given that it's your primary, permanent job, you should know how to work radios and radio nets better than the usual RTO. I have no shame in admitting that I learned my comms-shit as an RTO from our commo guy, and since I had the fires net I spent many days with our FIST'er doing back and forth calls for fire and adjust fires, CAS 9 lines, etc etc. 

You'll get taught to drop everything on everyone from anything the US Military shoots, flies, or whatever.  PRK happens when it happens but SOF in general has a higher priority than the average joe.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks. I only mentioned the RTO course because I read 'Sua Sponte' by Dick Couch. In the book it says FOs attend a 3 week RTO course after completion of RASP. So I was just trying to clarify that. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 6, 2015)

They mighta changed shit since when I was in. Remember as well that my information is from working cojoined at the hip as an RTO, and being one of the few RTO's I knew that actually gave a shit (It's not a position everyone strives to get into nor do exceedingly well at either)... I wouldn't be surprised if they did a "RTO school" now given the gamut of technology that the FO's now have at their disposal.  I can say that you'll get to shoot more shit and blow more shit up on a regular basis than the regular Ranger... and with significantly heavier ordinance.

If I hit the rewind button, I would only rule out anything Admin related as a MOS I'd pick in Regiment.  Just because I hate paperwork. FO's in the top 5, 2nd/3rd place depending.  It's a good gig with advantages and disadvantages.   Your ruck will always have a radio in it, for one. ALWAYS...  Never mind any other tech you need to carry for accurate destruction of those who wish to do you and yours harm.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ranger Psych is mostly right. I have a tad more updated info as I just happen to a 13F here.

You will be trained in shooting plus your job as an FO. A couple of months after I got here, I had a week long course where I just practiced shooting and moving among other things. You will shoot more then you want too. 

Where you will be in the fight is dependent on who you attached too. You will generally be attached to the PSG or LT. One provides a lot more action then the other (generally speaking). It also depends on the guy's personality and leadership style.

The first school you have to worry about is Ranger School. After that and JTAC, the door opens for a lot of interesting positions.

We didn't have an RTO school. YMMV. JFO will be a joke, but you will go at some point. Your life as a private will consist of 5 and 9 lines. You learn artillery stuff, but it's not our focus.

You will be gone more then the average line guy, you will carry more, and be expected to do more. While 11B's are playing "ball up the other squad", you will be studying.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jul 30, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> Your life as a private...



What to private FOs do? Are they given the same responsibility as an NCO FO? What is the difference between an NCO 13F and a junior enlisted 13F? 

Asking because I have been reading quite a few books about Rangers in OIF/OEF and everytime an FO is mentioned they're usually "SGT/SSG/SFC So and So.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2015)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> What to private FOs do? Are they given the same responsibility as an NCO FO? What is the difference between an NCO 13F and a junior enlisted 13F?
> 
> Asking because I have been reading quite a few books about Rangers in OIF/OEF and everytime an FO is mentioned they're usually "SGT/SSG/SFC So and So.



You learn, you practice, you build your level of responsibility and be the best damn soldier you can be while gaining the skills and experience to become an NCO.  Just like every other fucking soldier out there.   You won't start at the top, or the middle, you start at the bottom and earn your place on the Team every single day of your life.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 31, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> Ranger Psych is mostly right. I have a tad more updated info as I just happen to a 13F here.
> 
> You will be trained in shooting plus your job as an FO. A couple of months after I got here, I had a week long course where I just practiced shooting and moving among other things. You will shoot more then you want too.
> 
> ...



So they are sending FO's to some type of JTAC school? I knew they were sending some to do the JFO course at Sill.  As I recall, Ranger and ODA's had a dedicated SOTAC or TACP with them. Interesting.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 31, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> So they are sending FO's to some type of JTAC school? I knew they were sending some to do the JFO course at Sill.  As I recall, Ranger and ODA's had a dedicated SOTAC or TACP with them. Interesting.



SOTACC around E5. Everyone is a JFO here.

We also have a dedicated JTAC from the AF with us.


----------



## busyworks (Feb 5, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> If I hit the rewind button, I would only rule out anything Admin related as a MOS I'd pick in Regiment.  Just because I hate paperwork. FO's in the top 5, 2nd/3rd place depending.



Just because I'm curious, what are the other jobs would you put on that "top 5" list at Regiment?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 5, 2016)

Medic, Intel, FO, commo, Infantry (11B), not in any specific order other than all else follows the infantry...


----------



## busyworks (Feb 5, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Medic, Intel, FO, commo, Infantry (11B), not in any specific order other than all else follows the infantry...


Never thought I'd see COMMS make it onto any "top" list!  I've obviously never been there, but from what I can tell on here, Regiment really seems like the place to be.


----------

